# Hello and a plea from us horse riders!



## Eve (27 May 2012)

Hi guys, not sure if this is in the right place but I would like to ask you all for a favour!
As a horse rider I see many cyclists on the roads, may I please ask that if you are approaching a horse from behind that you call out and let the rider know you are there? Bikes are so quiet and unfortunately our horses (and us!) don't know you are there until the last second and that can cause them to spook. I have had a couple of near misses and would hate for anyone to get hurt.

Many thanks!

Eve


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2012)

Troll


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

No, I'm not a troll at all - why would you think that? I just wanted to ask you guys to let us know when you are behind us - a horse is a living, breathing animal with a mind of it's own and sometimes no matter how much training we do with them they can spook when startled. As I said in my OP I would hate for anyone to get hurt.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2012)

Shall I go on Pistonheads and plead with them to stop driving like nobbers?

Or go on Horseyclipclop.com (or whatever the horserider equivalent of this site is) and plead for all of them to pick up their horseshit after them?


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

How difficult is it to call out when approaching a horse? It's not rocket science, just common sense. Surely someone on here has had a near miss with a horse which has been startled by a cyclist?
I haven't come here to start an argument and quite frankly am very surprised by your very rude responses. We all have to share the roads...
And FWIW normally where I ride if my horse shoots on the road by the time I ride back that way it's on someone's roses!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2012)

The last time I came up behind a horse and shouted ''Bike behind!'' the policewoman swivelled round in her saddle so violently I can only imagine she thought I was referring to her own behind. 

But it's a shame some cyclists don't appreciate how quiet they can be when they approach from the rear, and how this can spook horses. I always love to see horses on our roads and have found nearly all horse riders to be very happy to exchange a hello and a thankyou. 

Incidentally, I called ''bike behind'' after starting a thread on a different forum asking about the best way to pass. Apart from keeping it slow, giving a wide berth (I've heard horses have quite a strong kick!) and alerting the rider, is there anything else we could be doing?


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 May 2012)

Ive always done the right thing and let horse riders know while taking a wide berth. Cows can be a bigger problem

Nothing wrong in the OP airing views. Its all good education for people that don't know


----------



## Tim Hall (27 May 2012)

Can't see that myself 400. Eve, I always say hello, ask if it's OK to pass, and talk to the horse too. . A little warning from me costs nothing and might well prevent me from getting squashed. And I get to talk to ladies in jodpuhrs.


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I always love to see horses on our roads and have found nearly all horse riders to be very happy to exchange a hello and a thankyou.


 
Same here.


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Incidentally, I called ''bike behind'' after starting a thread on a different forum asking about the best way to pass. Apart from keeping it slow, giving a wide berth (I've heard horses have quite a strong kick!) and alerting the rider, is there anything else we could be doing?


No that's pretty much it really - As long as we know you are there we can warn you if we are on a young horse for example. I remember a few very helpful cyclists back when I was training one of my youngsters who very kindly cycled back and forth past us a few times which was brilliant and very useful - horse doesn't bat an eyelid at bikes now (as long as he knows they are there!).

If a cyclist shouts "bike behind/hello/all right to pass" etc a rider will usually turn the horses head so they can see you approaching - this has the added benefit of turning their bum away from you so if they do kick out they will kick away from you.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2012)

Try looking over your shoulder every once in a while, Eve.

I do.


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The last time I came up behind a horse and shouted ''Bike behind!'' the policewoman swivelled round in her saddle so violently I can only imagine she thought I was referring to her own behind.


 
I'm not surprised - it's not just the horses that get spooked by cyclists coming from behind


----------



## HovR (27 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Troll


 
_"In Internet slang, a *troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."_



I'd say the post is very polite, so hardly inflammatory. It's also not off topic, and is well reasoned.

I honestly don't see how this could be a troll post? Surely anyone who disagrees that what Eve has said is the polite and responsible thing to do is just as bad as the motorists who pass us close, or cut us up?


----------



## HovR (27 May 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> Try looking over your shoulder every once in a while, Eve.
> 
> I do.


 
What about the horse? Should he also look over his shoulder?


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2012)

I didn't like the "all" bit. It came across to me as something between mud slinging/patronising. I'm sure most of us here respect horse riders when we are cycling.

If you believe "her" post to be on the level, then fair enough.


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2012)

I'm a bit shocked at your reaction 400bhp. The OP asked us to recognise that we can help another vulnerable road user and you let her have it with both barrels. Shame on you.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2012)

400bhp, IMO you're out of order, that's a fine chuffing welcome FFS.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2012)

Hopefully I am proven to be out of order. I can live with that.


----------



## simon.r (27 May 2012)

I always shout out when approaching a horse from behind and I don't think I've ever had anything other than a 'thank you' from the rider. It's not uncommon for a rider to ask me to speak as I pass, presumably so the horse recognises me as a person rather than a machine?

The thing I don't like is the odd horse that rears up. Had one approaching me the other day and despite my exchanging greetings with the rider it reared just before we passed, nearly throwing the rider. Well, it looked to me as if the rider was struggling to control it, I suppose to an experienced rider it may have been nothing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2012)

Thanks Eve, that's a fair point. I usually sing coming up behind horses, I figure that not only can they hear me but can gauge how fast I'm approaching. If that's not a good approach, let me know (my singing's _not_ that bad ....)!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hopefully I am proven to be out of order. I can live with that.


That's mighty big of you ... apologising might be too much however ....


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

HovR said:


> I honestly don't see how this could be a troll post? Surely anyone who disagrees that what Eve has said is the polite and responsible thing to do is just as bad as the motorists who pass us close, or cut us up?


Thank you, if it makes you feel any better they do it to us to - I guess you guys get the "you shouldn't be on the roads" rubbish as well?


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2012)

Hi Eve and 
I always say 'Hello' or 'Morning' or some such when I'm approaching a horse and rider. Normally the rider replies, but I'm actually saying to the horse, so it knows what I am.
Way I see it, I'm pretty fast, and lower and smaller than a horse. The horse is therefore likely to see me as a predator, unless it knows that I'm a person, in which case it won't worry, because it knows what people are.
And @ 400bhp - wind your neck in a bit, why don't you?
Someone new is asking nicely. No need to bite their head off.
'Fun and friendly', mmmkay?


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks Eve, that's a fair point. I usually sing coming up behind horses, I figure that not only can they hear me but can gauge how fast I'm approaching. If that's not a good approach, let me know (my singing's _not_ that bad ....)!


 
 any noise (well within in reason - "who's got the bigger arse" for example may not be the best way to go about it  ) is good


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2012)

Eve said:


> any noise (well within in reason - "who's got the bigger arse" for example may not be the best way to go about it  ) is good


 In my experience, the horse usually has the biggest arse ....


----------



## simon.r (27 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Thank you, if it makes you feel any better they do it to us to - I guess you guys get the "you shouldn't be on the roads" rubbish as well?


 
Oh yes

I've never ridden a horse but I'd hazard a guess that there are a fair few similarities in the way horse riders and cyclists are treated by vehicle drivers.

I'd also suggest that most horse riders (and cyclists) tend to be more respectful of 'vulnerable road users' when they are driving vehicles.


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Way I see it, I'm pretty fast, and lower and smaller than a horse. The horse is therefore likely to see me as a predator, unless it knows that I'm a person, in which case it won't worry, because it knows what people are.


Thank you, and you've hit the nail on the head. Horses have a "fight or flight" mechanism which either means cyclist gets squished or horse and rider are seen disappearing into the distance at a rate of knots - neither is a good thing really!


----------



## HovR (27 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Thank you, if it makes you feel any better they do it to us to - I guess you guys get the "you shouldn't be on the roads" rubbish as well?


 
Yep, we get that. I'm starting to think I should print off copies of the highway code to throw through their windows as they shout their nonsense.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2012)

Not sure I entirely *trust* horses, mind, but I quite like them 
Except...the last one I rode twigged that I didn't have the faintest clue what I was doing. It walked me though the lower branches of quite a few trees, then tried to go for a swim.


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> Oh yes
> 
> I've never ridden a horse but I'd hazard a guess that there are a fair few similarities in the way horse riders and cyclists are treated by vehicle drivers.
> 
> I'd also suggest that most horse riders (and cyclists) tend to be more respectful of 'vulnerable road users' when they are driving vehicles.


 
Definitely - I pass cyclists as if they are horses (although perhaps a little faster) as you never know if they have to swerve to avoid a drain/pothole etc.


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Not sure I entirely *trust* horses, mind


 
I don't blame you - sometimes their brains just don't connect with the rest of them


----------



## Eve (27 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> The thing I don't like is the odd horse that rears up. Had one approaching me the other day and despite my exchanging greetings with the rider it reared just before we passed, nearly throwing the rider. Well, it looked to me as if the rider was struggling to control it, I suppose to an experienced rider it may have been nothing.


 
Sounds like a bit more training needed, most riders will train horses to accept things that they will meet out riding - kids screaming, being chased by loose dogs, motor vehicles, rattling trailers, bikes etc. Unfortunately as with all walks of life you get the muppets who would rather that all the scary things just went away. 
However as previously mentioned horses have a mind of their own and things that they are nomally fine with sometimes terrifying!


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2012)

Blooming horse riders don't pay Road Tax either....

Welcome Eve.


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 May 2012)

I always say a loud "hello" as I'm approaching a horse. Only once ever had a rider take umbrage, chastising me for 'there's no need to shout unless you're trying to spook him'. She seemed a moody one though, and he horse itself didn't appear bothered in the slightest!

However, I do have to agree (and this COULD be trolling, but I genuinely get annoyed by it!) at why there is no requirement for horse riders o clear up after their horses. There's quite often horse poo in the pad just own the road from where I live - and no it doesn't get put on roses, just stays there getting squashed flatter and flatter by cars over time!


----------



## Eve (28 May 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Blooming horse riders don't pay Road Tax either....
> 
> Welcome Eve.


Thanks 
I remember a conversation with a driver about paying road tax - he didn't have much to say when I reminded him that many horse riders pay multiple amounts of car tax - once for each car in the household and again on their horsebox!


----------



## mickle (28 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I always say a loud "hello" as I'm approaching a horse. Only once ever had a rider take umbrage, chastising me for 'there's no need to shout unless you're trying to spook him'. She seemed a moody one though, and he horse itself didn't appear bothered in the slightest!
> 
> However, I do have to agree (and this COULD be trolling, but I genuinely get annoyed by it!) at why there is no requirement for horse riders o clear up after their horses. There's quite often horse poo in the pad just own the road from where I live - and no it doesn't get put on roses, just stays there getting squashed flatter and flatter by cars over time!


Horses have been shitting on the roads since before there were roads. Ride around it.


----------



## Eve (28 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I always say a loud "hello" as I'm approaching a horse. Only once ever had a rider take umbrage, chastising me for 'there's no need to shout unless you're trying to spook him'. She seemed a moody one though, and he horse itself didn't appear bothered in the slightest!
> 
> 
> However, I do have to agree (and this COULD be trolling, but I genuinely get annoyed by it!) at why there is no requirement for horse riders o clear up after their horses. There's quite often horse poo in the pad just own the road from where I live - and no it doesn't get put on roses, just stays there getting squashed flatter and flatter by cars over time!


 
- Yes, as with all walks of life you get moody riders - but they get plenty of stick from their own community as it gives us all a bad name. I'm sure it's the same with some cyclists.

I appreciate that but the practicalities of holding onto a large animal on a road whilst trying to shovel up shoot are difficult. Plus there's the question of where to put the bag/shoot/shovel. I understand why it can be annoying though as cycling through it can't be nice.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 May 2012)

Eve said:


> If a cyclist shouts "bike behind/hello/all right to pass" etc a rider will usually turn the horses head so they can see you approaching - this has the added benefit of turning their bum away from you so if they do kick out they will kick away from you.


Now that's something I didn't know - thank you 

[Now that I think about it, I've seen horses look round ........ I'd no idea it was deliberate. I though they were just getting ready to take aim!]


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2012)

Eve!


----------



## CopperCyclist (28 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Horses have been shitting on the roads since before there were roads. Ride around it.



I wasn't overly thinking about cycling, I just dislike the crap left in the road!

That said, I do appreciate that it's not as easy to clear up as, for instance, dog muck and isn't really feasible to expect it. I just like to practice being a grumpy old man every now and then!


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2012)

I must have been in a bad mood last night :shrug:. Apologies Eve

[edit] mods, please feel free top delete earlier posts.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is in the right place but I would like to ask you all for a favour!
> As a horse rider I see many cyclists on the roads, may I please ask that if you are approaching a horse from behind that you call out and let the rider know you are there? Bikes are so quiet and unfortunately our horses (and us!) don't know you are there until the last second and that can cause them to spook. I have had a couple of near misses and would hate for anyone to get hurt.
> 
> Many thanks!
> ...


 
My riding is usually on country roads, so I come across quite a few horses and riders - pretty much every ride actually.
My protocol, when approaching from behind, is to call out from a distance of perhaps thirty yards 'Watch out behind' or 'Bike behind'. Usually, this is acknowledged by the rider and I then usually get a thanks when I pass by as far over as possible. Not always though.
A few times however, my call has a) spooked the horse b) my passing by has spooked the horse c) the rider, rather than acknowledging my courtesy decides to shout at me for approaching silently - they obviously didn't hear or heed my warning call.
Despite this, the favourable rider/horse reactions out number the unfavourable, so my protocol won't change
I have to be very wary when on my recumbent, as I've had many adverse reactions (from the horse) to this, so I now halt and dismount if approaching face to face, or very slowly and carefully and with as wide a berth as possible, if coming from behind.

As for horse poo: I don't mind it at all. After all, it's just recycled grass. If I see a big fresh pile, I usually ride straight through it. Makes a satisfying swishing sound and leaves a cycle tyre shaped ravine.

And Eve: welcome.


----------



## Globalti (28 May 2012)

The first reply to Eve's post was rude and disrespectful. Anybody with half a brain could see that it wasn't a troll. Welcome Eve and yes, I always call out a polite warning when I'm fifty yards behind a horse as I know they are easily spooked.

.....anyway I like chatting with horse riders (why are they 99% women?) and one very smart lady rider once made lustful remarks about my lycra-clad bum!

....not only that but few cyclists and walkers realise that we owe most of our British footpaths and bridleways to the humble pack ponies, which carried all the trade goods and commodities before roads, canals and railways appeared. Packhorses were the white vans of Britain and their legacy is everywhere - did you know that Holloway in London is named after the massive V shaped groove, known as a hollow way, worn in the ground by millions of hooves carrying the goods in and out of the growing city?


----------



## raindog (28 May 2012)

Nowt wrong with 'oss sh t - shovel it up and put it on the garden. Since when did the human race become so squeamish?


----------



## Gary E (28 May 2012)

Long long ago my parents decided it would be a good idea to get me some horse riding lessons. After a couple of dozen lessons I'd formed 1 definate opinion - horses are 'orrible!

No brakes, no accelerator and dodgy steering, basically by pulling on reins and pushing your leg into their side all you're actually doing is suggesting to the horse that he/she might want to go that way, none of the horses I rode ever seemed to take the hint!

To be honest I fully accept that the lack of success I had had little to do with the horse and plenty to do with the rider. But my point is, no matter how skilled the rider and how well trained the horse there's always a random element that means they're going to be unpredictable.

Anyone daft enough to ride one of these beasts has earned my sympathy and, at the least, deserves the basic respect that the OP politely ask for. What she didn't say (which may well have been seen as inflamitory) is that if you manage to spook one of these 1 ton animals as you pass you may live to regret it . So in that respect it's an important lesson for all cyclists to learn!

I have to agree with the horse poo issue though. Rode through what looked like a scale model of Everest a few days ago with no front mudguard!  

One final point in passing - in my experience, where I live, most (though definately not all) drivers are happy to slow down and pass horses with care. Wouldn't it be nice, as fellow riders, if we had the same consideration paid to us? 

Oh, and finally, welcome to the forum Eve. Do you ride bikes or just mad animals?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (28 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I do appreciate that it's not as easy to clear up as, for instance, dog muck and isn't really feasible to expect it.


And the droppings of a herbivore are nowhere near as obnoxious, or hazardous, as those of a carnivore.
Welcome Eve. I use to ride horses a bit before my hip decided to tell me I shouldn't. I found that a horse that won't flinch at a 44 tonne truck passing by, will then freak out at small paper bag caught in the hedge.
I fear, though, that you may be mostly "preaching to the converted" here. It's the people who don't come here you have to worry about, unfortunately.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2012)

I have never shouted out I have always assumed that this would be more likely to spook than the clciking of my freewheel.

Don't mind Horse cack too much but on a 30mph downhill and left by multiple horses dry and lumpy now from car compression, but the next bit of rain it will be erm interesting..


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I must have been in a bad mood last night :shrug:. Apologies Eve
> 
> [edit] mods, please feel free top delete earlier posts.


 
Next time just turn off the computer! It is to Eve's credit she persisted after such a 'welcome'.

Thanks for the info Eve - it's useful and may save a cyclist/rider/horse from distress or injury in the future.


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2012)

I always call out 'cyclist' when approaching a horse. 90% of the time I get a wave of appreciation, but not always, but hey ho.

I have this to say about horses on our roads, though. When I see horse muck, and horses, I am reminded that I live somewhere beautiful and am therefore lucky to see so many of them. I love the clip clop sound they make when they sometimes walk down my road (we joke that one day it will be a neighbour wiht 2 coconut halfs  ).

Wirral is reputed to have one of the highest ratio of horses to people in the UK (I haven't verified that, but you hear it repeated often) and as far as I'm concerned, they are welcome on our roads.


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2012)

I worry about spooking horses on the 'bent. I'm very low, and suspect my knees read like the shoulders of some predatory big cat. I've only ever seen one get really jumpy, and that seemed to be triggered by a fellow rider's flag. My approach tends to be start talking to the horse and rider as early as possible, and keep the conversation going whilst I'm waved past. 

The flip side is that I fairly often run out of things to say, so end up going "I'm human... Yes, still human. A human on a bike. A laid back bike. But a bike. With a human on.. Yes, a human... etc..."

Seems to put the horse at ease, but the riders likely worry for my mental health.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2012)

arallsopp said:


> My approach tends to be start talking to the horse and rider as early as possible, and keep the conversation going whilst I'm waved past.
> The flip side is that I fairly often run out of things to say, so end up going "I'm human... Yes, still human. A human on a bike. A laid back bike. But a bike. With a human on.. Yes, a human... etc..."
> Seems to put the horse at ease, but the riders likely worry for my mental health.


 
That's why I ended-up singing ... all together now: Bring me sunshine in your smile .... dum de dum de doo doo

OK CC'ers, suitable songs for approaching horses whilst out on the road .....

America - Horse with no name
Osmonds - Crazy horses


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2012)

Chris De Burgh - The Vision ... "And I saw a burning chariot, And the four horsemen of the apocalypse, Waiting on high, And I heard the thunder rolling in, And behold our leader on a pale horse riding in the sky"


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 May 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> OK CC'ers, suitable songs for approaching horses whilst out on the road .....
> 
> America - Horse with no name
> Osmonds - Crazy horses


 
how about 'kick in the eye' by Bauhaus....


----------



## Globalti (28 May 2012)

Rolling, rolling, rolling ​Rolling, rolling, rolling ​Rolling, rolling, rolling ​Rolling, rolling, rolling ​ 
Rawhide !!!!!!!​


----------



## benb (28 May 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Seems to put the horse at ease, but the riders likely worry for my mental health.


 
As do we all, daily.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2012)

Rolling Stones - Wild Horses and .... wait for it ... Exile on Mane street ....


----------



## Theseus (28 May 2012)

Horsey, horsey don't you stop
let your feet go clippety clop,
So when your tail goes swish
and your wheels go round,
giddy up, we're homeward bound.
Horsey horsey on your way
We’ve got a journey of many a day
So let your tail go swish
and your wheels go round,
giddy up, we're homeward bound."
We ain’t in a hurry
We ain’t in a flurry
And we don’t go tearing down the road
We ain’t in a hustle
We ain’t in a bustle
And we ain’t got a very heavy load
so
I'm gonna take my horse and buggy
I'm gonna travel all around
I wanna hear those feet go clip clop
I wanna see those wheels go round
Horsey, horsey don't you stop
Let your feet go clippety clop,
So let your tail go swish
and your wheels go round,
giddy up, we're homeward bound.


----------



## Globalti (28 May 2012)

S'funny, that rather rosey-tinted song about horses doesn't mention the inevitable.... flatulence!


----------



## Electric_Andy (28 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is in the right place but I would like to ask you all for a favour!
> As a horse rider I see many cyclists on the roads, may I please ask that if you are approaching a horse from behind that you call out and let the rider know you are there? Bikes are so quiet and unfortunately our horses (and us!) don't know you are there until the last second and that can cause them to spook. I have had a couple of near misses and would hate for anyone to get hurt.
> 
> Many thanks!
> ...



Hi Eve,

I used to drive tractors on country lanes so am used to stopping when I see a horse approaching. However, is it necessary to slow down on a bike, if the horse can see me coming?


----------



## buddha (28 May 2012)

I typically overtake at least 5-6 horses each day. And do all the usual slowing right down, don't shout/call abruptly, etc.
The only time I've had grief from a rider is the one that was more engrossed with their ipod and conversation with the rider ahead. Who finally spun around and shouted "Slow Down" (headphones still in ears), pulled on the reigns, and startled their horse. I must have been bombing along at 2mph max at the time!
There's always one, init!


----------



## paulw1969 (28 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I wasn't overly thinking about cycling, I just dislike the crap left in the road!
> 
> That said, I do appreciate that it's not as easy to clear up as, for instance, dog muck and isn't really feasible to expect it. I just like to practice being a grumpy old man every now and then!


 
one of my dogs recycles the stuff.........spent most of the weekends walks shooing her away from it........shes likes it as fresh as possible.....

Oh and Hi Eve and thanks for the heads up on what to do.......i have on occasion tried to be as quiet as possible as not to spook


----------



## SquareDaff (28 May 2012)

Hi and Welcome Eve. Can't say I've ever met a horse on my route (which does involve country lanes) but if I do ever approach a horse I'll make sure the rider knows I'm there. Thanks for the heads up. It's one of those situations a lot of us (I'd imagine) don't encounter very often.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (28 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Troll


Eve is just making some valid safety points, so it's a bit harsh to call her a troll. I always stop if coming the other way (or at least slow right down) when I encounter horses. If coming from behind, I ring my bell well in advance or say 'Bike!' in a loud voice. As someone who used to ride horses on roads, they can spook easily.


----------



## Alien8 (28 May 2012)

I always carry a couple of coconut halves with me.

And does anyone know how to placate geese?


----------



## SEH (28 May 2012)

Hi. I am another horse rider and I would like to add my thoughts on horse behaviour if possible to try and explain why horses do what they do.
Horses are not very bright creatures. They cannot think logically and they cannot 'plan'.
But they are very trainable - hence why humans can get to ride and compete with them. By repetition, they can be taught to do many things for our benefit. But despite all the best training, even Olympic horses will still retain their wild instincts of fight or flight to ensure their survival.
So what does this mean?
Horses have excellent vision, hearing and sense of smell but they do have restrictions. They have poor depth perception (many won't walk in water as they can't assess how deep it may be) and they have poor speed tracking ability from anything approaching from front or behind. So they cannot reliably assess how quickly something is closing in on them from behind. Their natural response to this is to run first and ask questions later, to get enough distance so they can safely evaluate what is happening. This is why they spook or bolt on occasion. However much they may trust their rider, they aren't about to die for them .
If one spooks or bolts, the whole ride is likely to go as well - to them, the one left behind is the one that gets eaten.
Most horses are trained and desensitised to what they may find on the road. But if they cannot see, hear or smell what is approaching (like a pack of cyclists coming at speed to eat them) then it is likely there will be a fight response by the horses.
The way to help with this is (as Eve has suggested) that the lead cyclist yells something at the rider to give them chance to prepare the horse and ensure everyone's safety. Even "Oi" will do.
Horses don't mean to be difficult but in their minds, they are gambling with their life every time they leave the safety of the field and cyclists are fast and silent - just like predators .


----------



## Theseus (28 May 2012)

SEH said:


> Horses don't mean to be difficult but in their minds, they are gambling with their life every time they leave the safety of the field and cyclists are fast and silent - just like predators .


 
Sometimes after a long bike ride I could eat a horse.


----------



## SEH (28 May 2012)

Touche said:


> Sometimes after a long bike ride I could eat a horse.


----------



## doug (28 May 2012)

I often meet horses (and their riders !) when out cycling and 99.99% of them are great. I slow down, shout a cheery "Good Morning/Afternoon !" from a distance and when closer tell the rider I am going to overtake "wide and slow" and keep chatting as I go past. Normally I get a similarly cheery greeting and a thank you once past. However on one occasion recently this wasn't enough, there were three riders who were chatting amongst themselves and although the rear rider acknowledged us, I don't think the front rider heard us as they were so deep in their conversation, so when she suddenly started to turn right across our path onto a hidden bridlepath without looking or signalling - we had to come to a sharpish halt and she gave us a torrent of abuse about why we shouldn't be overtaking whilst she was turning !

We tried to politely explain we had done everything we ought to have done and that the problem was her not paying attention, looking or signalling 

So please be careful around horses, but horse riders need to be careful too.


----------



## SEH (28 May 2012)

doug said:


> We tried to politely explain we had done everything we ought to have done and that the problem was her not paying attention, looking or signalling
> 
> So please be careful around horses, but horse riders need to be careful too.


 
Absolutely.

For all of you who have come across stupid riders - I am sorry.

Spiralling insurance costs and the health and safety mentality have brought about a massive decrease in riding schools and the instruction and 'horse sense' that comes with them. Hence we have a large proportion of idiots riding half a ton of horse on the roads. 
There are a bunch of people that I will refuse to ride out with because they are dangerous (and embarrassing).
Next time just shout that "Katie Price is a better rider than you." That tends to sting .


----------



## Arsen Gere (28 May 2012)

IMHO Horses like all other road users are going to be there whatever we cyclists think and we have to work with them as best we can.

A month ago when out cycling I came across a lady with a reluctant horse, she wanted to get on and the horse did want her to. So I helped load her up on the horse. The hold your hands to provide a leg-up up, is fine (it would have been easier if she'd been 4 st lighter) but once she had sprawled herself on top of the horse and it was on the move I was not sure what to hold/push or shove without getting kicked by the horse or slapped by her.

You can simulate riding a horse by riding eliptical wheels and loosening your headset.


----------



## Arsen Gere (28 May 2012)

Alien8 said:


> And does anyone know how to placate geese?


 
You can placate geese with sports instruments, cricket bats, golf clubs, baseball bats. One swing is enough to keep a goose quiet for some time. If it spits at you, turn down the oven a bit.


----------



## Recycler (28 May 2012)

I see horses very often when I'm out and about and I always pass wide and slow but, until now, I have never thought about calling out a warning. It makes sense, so I'll either call or ring a bell as I approach in future.

BUT............

A few weeks ago I was going down a long hill near a local stately heap. I could see the hunt coming down the drive and, as I approached, (lights flashing, enough hi Viz to be seen from the moon) I saw the lead rider look up the road, see me (yes, it was obvious that he saw me) decide that I was only a cyclist and just ride out into the road.....with about thirty horses following. Rightly, or wrongly, I just rode through the lot. They were just deliberately rude and I wasn't prepared to follow them at a gentle trot for the next mile. AFAIK none of the horses "spooked", but if they had I wouldn't have worried. What they...all thirty of them...did was unnecessary and rude.

Having got that off my chest ( and I realise that the hunt and horse riders are not necessarily the same) I'll take the suggestion on board. The vast majority of horse riders are fine.


----------



## SEH (28 May 2012)

Recycler said:


> What they...all thirty of them...did was unnecessary and rude.


 
I'm not the best person to comment on Hunts and Hunt behaviour.

But I will say the Master displayed extreme bad manners on this occasion (if you are not part of the Hunt, you don't matter ) and the other 29 will plead the Nuremberg defence .


----------



## redcard (28 May 2012)

Some horses have two peanuts.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 May 2012)

Just as an aside, don't put fresh horse poo in your garden, it'll 'burn' your plants. Put it a bag and leave it to rot down for a good long while.


----------



## PpPete (28 May 2012)

I always call out and slow down for horse riders.... but the hunt behaviour described above brings to mind the famous Oscar Wilde quote.
Still we get similar behaviour from motons every day so we should be used to it by now.


----------



## Dave Davenport (28 May 2012)

Out on a ride last week, I was approaching a horse & rider on a country lane so as per usual I shouted 'bike coming by' about 20 yards back and then passed as wide as possible. The bleeding women on the horse only went and bloody waved & smiled and said 'thank you'!


----------



## SEH (28 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> I always call out and slow down for horse riders.... but the hunt behaviour described above brings to mind the famous Oscar Wilde quote.
> Still we get similar behaviour from motons every day so we should be used to it by now.


 
I prefer another Oscar Wilde quote, "The Unspeakable in full pursuit of the uneatable."


----------



## Recycler (28 May 2012)

I feel that I should make another comment following my earlier story about the hunters.
Yes, the hunt thing was poor, but I have no problems at all with horseriders on my local roads. They are invariably friendly and courteous and considerate.

Mind you; I don't think I would fancy going on the roads with something that doesn't have proper brakes fitted!!


----------



## valetillidye (28 May 2012)

I can cope with horses

Its dogs not on a lead that give me nightmares


----------



## Linford (28 May 2012)

Got to respect the back end of a horse. Anyone who doesn't is really asking for trouble


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2012)

Dave Davenport said:


> Out on a ride last week, I was approaching a horse & rider on a country lane so as per usual I shouted 'bike coming by' about 20 yards back and then passed as wide as possible. The bleeding women on the horse only went and bloody waved & smiled and said 'thank you'!


 

Bloody cheek of it.


----------



## Gary E (28 May 2012)

The thing is, horse riders are usually on the roads for the enjoyment of the ride rather than the need to get somewhere quickly. Which tends to make their attitude to other road users more akin to cyclists than drivers.
So we have more in common than you may at first realise


----------



## Eve (28 May 2012)

arallsopp said:


> I worry about spooking horses on the 'bent. I'm very low, and suspect my knees read like the shoulders of some predatory big cat. I've only ever seen one get really jumpy, and that seemed to be triggered by a fellow rider's flag. My approach tends to be start talking to the horse and rider as early as possible, and keep the conversation going whilst I'm waved past.
> 
> The flip side is that I fairly often run out of things to say, so end up going "I'm human... Yes, still human. A human on a bike. A laid back bike. But a bike. With a human on.. Yes, a human... etc..."
> 
> Seems to put the horse at ease, but the riders likely worry for my mental health.


 
I haven't managed to read all the replies yet but this really made me  I think a few cyclists have worried for my sanity too as I am prone to having full blow conversations with my horse!


----------



## Eve (28 May 2012)

I


Electric_Andy said:


> Hi Eve,
> 
> I used to drive tractors on country lanes so am used to stopping when I see a horse approaching. However, is it necessary to slow down on a bike, if the horse can see me coming?


If the horse looks like it's having a wobbly then yes please, but if not then you should be fine


----------



## Eve (28 May 2012)

SEH said:


> Horses have excellent vision, hearing and sense of smell but they do have restrictions. They have poor depth perception (many won't walk in water as they can't assess how deep it may be) and they have poor speed tracking ability from anything approaching from front or behind. So they cannot reliably assess how quickly something is closing in on them from behind.


 
A further point to add is that they have a blind spot directly in front and behind them.


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

Gary E said:


> One final point in passing - in my experience, where I live, most (though definately not all) drivers are happy to slow down and pass horses with care. Wouldn't it be nice, as fellow riders, if we had the same consideration paid to us?
> 
> Oh, and finally, welcome to the forum Eve. Do you ride bikes or just mad animals?


Thanks! Just mad animals these days - had far too many accidents mountain biking that I felt it was time to hang up my lycra 

RE the traffic - believe me, we have some drivers who deliberately try to scare the horses - one memorable occasion was when someone threw a banger under my horses feet!


----------



## al78 (29 May 2012)

Hi Eve, I encounter horses on my commute regularly (especially in weather like we've been having recently) and I've always had good experiences with them so far.

There was one situation where I wasn't sure what to do. I was on a single track road which was lined with dense vegetation, so there was hardly any room either side of the road to pull over. There was a horse and rider approaching me and so, given the narrowness of the road, I stopped and got off. The horse still got spooked though, and the rider looked like she was struggling to control it. I tried talking to the rider and dropping the bike to make myself look as human as possible to reduce the threat perception to the horse, and the rider did kind of get it under control enough to pass me without incident. The thing is, I was nervous of the prospect that if the horse lost it and went for me I would have nowhere to go. Is there anything else I could have done here to calm the horse?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Shall I go on Pistonheads and plead with them to stop driving like nobbers?
> 
> Or go on Horseyclipclop.com (or whatever the horserider equivalent of this site is) and plead for all of them to pick up their horseshit after them?





400bhp said:


> Hopefully I am proven to be out of order. I can live with that.



Quite, I was going to say something rather rude along the lines of 

'Stop being a tw*t'

but hopefully you have learned


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> As for horse poo: I don't mind it at all. After all, it's just recycled grass. If I see a big fresh pile, I usually ride straight through it. Makes a satisfying swishing sound and leaves a cycle tyre shaped ravine.
> 
> And Eve: welcome.



Yes, welcome.

When riding through the New Forest one time, I was fast approaching a big pile of the proverbial (there were also cows about), but, unfortunately, I was being overtaken by someone in a 4x4 at the time and had nowhere to go.


There's nothing quite like shoot on your face in the mornings, is there?



raindog said:


> Nowt wrong with 'oss sh t - shovel it up and put it on the garden. Since when did the human race become so squeamish?



After the war when everything became tarmacked over and everyone started driving about in metal boxes.
Somewhat ironic considering the amount of effluent created by them, both physically and metaphorically!



Eve said:


> RE the traffic - believe me, we have some drivers who deliberately try to scare the horses - one memorable occasion was when someone threw a banger under my horses feet!



FFS!

A handgun usually helps.


----------



## Cubist (29 May 2012)

During the Holme Valley MTB challenge two women on horses were waiting at a junction to my left. One called out " Could you let us out please, my horse is afraid of bikes." I told her this was a large event and that there were loads of riders behind me."Well could you ask them all to stop so we can get across?" The words "What, all 300 of us?" didn't impress her.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 May 2012)

I'm not fast enough to overtake horses yet, not sure I want to, the view is better from behind! I'm afraid I had riding lessons in my teens and it left me with a lifelong love of women in jodhpurs...mmmm

Hang on, this is the Jeremy Kyle forum isn't it? D'oh!


----------



## Linford (29 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Or go on Horseyclipclop.com (or whatever the horserider equivalent of this site is) and plead for all of them to pick up their horseshit after them?


 

I consider the horse poo to be a good indicator that there are vulnerable road users in the area. Riding around it is no problem on 2 wheels.

I did actually raise the same comments a few years ago about horses being spooked out by cyclists.

Going back about 8 years, my daughters pony bolted after a roadie came towards us from the other direction. I was on my MTB at the time, but it was a gradient, the bloke had a big beard, was out of the saddle and was puffing and showing his teeth (scared me TBH  ) . The Pony span on the spot and went off at a gallop from the directon we came from. Fortunately there was a lane about 50 yards up and she steered into it and pulled up.

We are predators at the end of the day and that is how they see us - especially when we have beards and big teeth


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Quite, I was going to say something rather rude along the lines of
> 
> 'Stop being a tw*t'
> 
> but hopefully you have learned


 
Or perhaps you would care to read the whole thread and my replies.


----------



## benb (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> we have some drivers who deliberately try to scare the horses - one memorable occasion was when someone threw a banger under my horses feet!


 
What a ****
I wonder if you could fit a camera mount to a horse's bridle?


----------



## Linford (29 May 2012)

benb said:


> What a ****
> I wonder if you could fit a camera mount to a horse's bridle?


 
A helmet cam is a better bet. The footage off a horses head bobing up and down would make you seasick in a few seconds IMO


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 May 2012)

1868012 said:


> Jodhpurs, Jeremy Kyle show, are you sure? You can call me a frightful snob if you like but I would have thought more trackie bottoms.



I meant discussing my lifelong emotional turmoil more than anything!


----------



## toroddf (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is in the right place but I would like to ask you all for a favour!
> As a horse rider I see many cyclists on the roads, may I please ask that if you are approaching a horse from behind that you call out and let the rider know you are there? Bikes are so quiet and unfortunately our horses (and us!) don't know you are there until the last second and that can cause them to spook. I have had a couple of near misses and would hate for anyone to get hurt.
> 
> Many thanks!
> ...


 
I agree. In my local area, we share the bikepaths with horseriders, dogwalkers and joggers too. I have a healthy respect for horses. To start with; they are bigger than me and has the potential to end my life. They also has the potential to end the life of the horserider too. So yes, I make myself heard when approaching a horse and seek to establish contact with both the horse and the horserider. I let the horse size me up & decide what to make of me while I ask the horserider for the permission to pass. If appropriate, I also talk directly to the horse (to the amusement of the mostly female horserider) to make the situation less stressful for both the horse and myself. I have to admit I have my heart in my mouth when I pass the horse. But so far; no problems and I am getting a lot more confidence now. But I have to admit I don't like situations like this at all.

I see no reason to disrespect horses and horseriders. I see no reasons to disrespect anyone when I am out on a bikeride. Bikeriding is all about something more spiritually uplifting than showing disregard for others.


----------



## Silver Fox (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> I haven't managed to read all the replies yet but this really made me  I think a few cyclists have worried for my sanity too as I am prone to having full blow conversations with my horse!


 
Nothing wrong with that Eve. It all seems quite normal in the horsey world, magnificent creatures that they are.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 May 2012)

"someone threw a banger under my horses feet!"

Throwing a sausage would be bad enough, but did someone actually throw an explosive at the horse? Some people need shooting


----------



## Nihal (29 May 2012)

If only cows were as sensible as human or horses in our areas *sigh*


----------



## Arjimlad (29 May 2012)

This has been an interesting thread. I don't pass horses all that often but when I do it's useful to have some insight into how not to spook them. I would certainly expect any horse rider to talk to their steed much as I talk to my beloved bicycle as we roll along.

Is whistling a tune any good ? would that spook a horse ? The theme from "for a few dollars more" springs to mind, obviously without the whipcrack sound effects though.

Being shy around the ladies (and I have observed that most riders are female) I would find whistling a lot easier than speaking directly to them.

In my experience, whatever I say usually spooks the rider


----------



## Sara_H (29 May 2012)

arallsopp said:


> I worry about spooking horses on the 'bent. I'm very low, and suspect my knees read like the shoulders of some predatory big cat. I've only ever seen one get really jumpy, and that seemed to be triggered by a fellow rider's flag. My approach tends to be start talking to the horse and rider as early as possible, and keep the conversation going whilst I'm waved past.
> 
> The flip side is that I fairly often run out of things to say, so end up going "I'm human... Yes, still human. A human on a bike. A laid back bike. But a bike. With a human on.. Yes, a human... etc..."
> 
> Seems to put the horse at ease, but the riders likely worry for my mental health.


 I told my OH a few weeks ago that I'd read that horses are sppoked by bikes because they don't recognise them as people and that if you talk to them it calms them down as they then kniow you're human.
A few weeks later we were passing a pair out on a ride and he starts wittering on "Hello oresey, don't be scared, its only me a Human Bean bla blah blah........" wnt on for quite some time, seemed to do the trick though and made everyone laugh (though the horses maintained a long face )


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

It's even worse when one is riding a bent.... horses are just damned scared of the things. Looks like they don't know what to think or do when they see one of those coming towards them.


----------



## MrJamie (29 May 2012)

Im sure you can get horsey nappies these days, nearly every silly invention has been done!

I normally ring my bell from way way back before i think they can hear it, then again a little closer until the rider turns and acknowledges it, then I slow right down and let them do their thing, not that im ever cycling in a rush anyway  Horse riders always seem very friendly, so I presume im doing the right thing.


----------



## HovR (29 May 2012)

There have been a few people who have mentioned whistling, ringing bells and making other unusual noises to alert the horse and rider.

Whilst I'm not a horse rider, I would assume that speaking/singing etc would be better, as this allows the horse to recognize you as a human, not some potentially dangerous funny two wheeled contraption making odd whistling and pinging noises. 

It's as much for the benefit of the horse to know you are there and _what you are_, as it is the riders.

Someone with more experience can correct me if needed.


----------



## Linford (29 May 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Im sure you can get horsey nappies these days, nearly every silly invention has been done!


 

I suspect that Cunobelin did a thesis on this before now


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

al78 said:


> The thing is, I was nervous of the prospect that if the horse lost it and went for me I would have nowhere to go. Is there anything else I could have done here to calm the horse?


 
Chances are that the horse would have buggered off tbh! They don't 'go' for people, they just want to get away from the scary car, bike, leaf (yes seriously!) etc. There wasn't really anything else you could have done


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

benb said:


> What a ****
> I wonder if you could fit a camera mount to a horse's bridle?


No but you can get helmet cameras and I do use one - very useful when having an altercation with a car. Incidentally did you see the article about a driver who was arrested after assaulting a cyclist who was wearing a helmet cam?


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Im sure you can get horsey nappies these days, nearly every silly invention has been done!


----------



## MrJamie (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


>


And there you have your new display picture


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's even worse when one is riding a bent.... horses are just damned scared of the things. Looks like they don't know what to think or do when they see one of those coming towards them.


Are they the things where you sit down with your legs out in front of you? We passed one today for the first time - pony didn't know what to think!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Are they the things where you sit down with your legs out in front of you? We passed one today for the first time - pony didn't know what to think!


 

Yup...


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> And Eve: welcome.


 
Hi! Can I just say that the fact that your user name is Betty Swallocks and you are a "large member" has totally cracked me up!!


----------



## Linford (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Chances are that the horse would have buggered off tbh! They don't 'go' for people, they just want to get away from the scary car, bike, leaf (yes seriously!) etc. There wasn't really anything else you could have done


 
Not forgetting the most dangerous of all - the carrier bag in the hedge and manhole cover


----------



## alans (29 May 2012)

I witnessed a horse literally sit on the bonnet of a car behind it.The damage to the car was extensive & included broken suspension components.
The driver had approached to an extremely close distance &.......jumped on his horn FFS.

Having seen the results of equine mass in a percussion application I give horses a very wide berth after slowing down & announcing my approach using comms such as good morning or bike behind.


----------



## Linford (29 May 2012)

alans said:


> I witnessed a horse literally sit on the bonnet of a car behind it.The damage to the car was extensive & included broken suspension components.
> The driver had approached to an extremely close distance &.......jumped on his horn FFS.
> 
> Having seen the results of equine mass in a percussion application I give horses a very wide berth after slowing down & announcing my approach using comms such as good morning or bike behind.


 
This sounds like natural selection in action - what a muppet


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

Yes... car drivers seem to forget the damage that a horse can do to their cars. When on the roads I have a hi-viz tabbard with this on:





Funnily enough since wearing it all the drivers I've met have been lovely


----------



## alans (29 May 2012)

They don't forget 'cause they are not aware in the first place.They simply do not exercise any cerebreal effort wrt responsible road use.
That pic is horrendous.My immediate thoughts were..
sympathy for the horse
hope the rider was o.k.
the driver must have been shocked to have that sitting on his knee


----------



## Eve (29 May 2012)

alans said:


> They don't forget 'cause they are not aware in the first place.They simply do not exercise any cerebreal effort wrt responsible road use.


 
Yes, my uncle rides a motorbike and is full of stories about drivers just pulling out in front of them. I also see it al lot near where I work as the area is very popular with the road bikers - total nutters IMO as the hills there are VERY steep!

P.S the driver would most likely be dead


----------



## benb (29 May 2012)

alans said:


> They don't forget 'cause they are not aware in the first place.They simply do not exercise any cerebreal effort wrt responsible road use.
> That pic is horrendous.My immediate thoughts were..
> sympathy for the horse
> hope the rider was o.k.
> the driver must have been shocked to have that sitting on his knee


 
Me too, and then I thought "extreme dogging" because my sense of humour is dark and odd.


----------



## Pauluk (29 May 2012)

There was a guy walking down the road, following a horse rider. He was shoveling up the horse poo and putting it in a plastic bag.

As he passed by a school a young boy shouted through the railings "what are you doing?"

The man said "I'm picking up this horse poo"

The boy then said "why you doing that?"

The man said " I'm going to put it on my rhubarb"

To that the boy exclaimed "Oh, you want to come in here, we have custard on ours"


----------



## betty swollocks (29 May 2012)

Eve said:


> Hi! Can I just say that the fact that your user name is Betty Swallocks and you are a "large member" has totally cracked me up!!


Glad it gave you a laugh. The older I get, the more I realise life is too serious a business to take it seriously.


----------



## Eve (30 May 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Glad it gave you a laugh. The older I get, the more I realise life is too serious a business to take it seriously.


A good friend of mine always says: "growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!"


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2012)

Eve said:


> A good friend of mine always says: "growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!"


Is it our dave r ...?


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.

Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.

Sorry, but I treat all horse riders with contempt and, unless there's a risk to my car/bike or myself, will drive past at a speed I choose - it is my ''right'' after all.

Bloody nuisance all of them!!!!


----------



## HovR (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
> I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.
> 
> Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.
> ...


 
Well that's a bit of a crap attitude. 

And you'd be fine with motorists taking the exact same attitude with you when you're on your bike? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## compo (30 May 2012)

Eve said:


> A good friend of mine always says: "growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!"


 
Now I understand my problem.


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

HovR said:


> Well that's a bit of a crap attitude.
> 
> And you'd be fine with motorists taking the exact same attitude with you when you're on your bike? Or are you just trolling?


 
Trolling? No!
My opinion based on 30 years of cycling/riding and driving.
Seems that every 30 yards or so I'm coming across another horse - thats after I've had to avoid the mess left by said horse.


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

1870185 said:


> You are BrokenFlipFlop AICMFP.


 
Sorry young man I've got no idea what on earth you are on about


----------



## Globalti (30 May 2012)

Must admit that it has taken me a long time to throw off my attitude to a certain section of the horsey community.... when I was a lad I was out walking in the hills with my parents when I suddenly found myself at a gate and surrounded by a pack of hounds and some men in red jackets on very big horses. The man in charge of this show pointed his whip at me and shouted imperiously: "Boy! Open that gate!" 

Even at the age of twelve I thought him ill-mannered but I recognised that he represented a very different lifestyle and part of society to my own so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Don't think I would be so mild-mannered nowadays though.


----------



## Linford (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
> I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.
> 
> Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.
> ...


 
I take it there has been a good while since you brought yourself up to date with the Highway code.

Not wanting you to be regarded as another ignorant and selfish road user, I've done you the honour of tracking it down :-



> *215*
> 
> Horse riders and horse-drawn vehicles. Be particularly careful of horse riders and horse-drawn vehicles especially when overtaking. Always pass wide and slowly. Horse riders are often children, so take extra care and remember riders may ride in double file when escorting a young or inexperienced horse or rider. Look out for horse riders’ and horse drivers’ signals and heed a request to slow down or stop. Take great care and treat all horses as a potential hazard; they can be unpredictable, despite the efforts of their rider/driver.


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

Linford said:


> I take it there has been a good while since you brought yourself up to date with the Highway code.
> 
> Not wanting you to be regarded as another ignorant and selfish road user, I've done you the honour of tracking it down :-


 
Bugger! Wish I'd known that when I took my driving test in 1980 

Good job I've got you to remind me, eh?
I stand by what I said - horse riders are aggogant and selfless.


----------



## HovR (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Seems that *every 30 yards or so I'm coming across another horse* - thats after I've had to avoid the mess left by said horse.


 
Ah, see I think I've found your problem. You're either riding your bike in a stable, or have found a method of returning to, and cycling in, the 1600's.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Bugger! Wish I'd known that when I took my driving test in 1980
> 
> Good job I've got you to remind me, eh?
> I stand by what I said - horse riders are aggogant and selfless.


Have you mentioned they do not pay road tax yet?


----------



## Banjo (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
> I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.
> 
> Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.
> ...


 
Do you expect car drivers to drive safely and considerately around you when your cycling?

Your either a troll or a complete pratt.


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

Banjo said:


> Do you expect car drivers to drive safely and considerately around you when your cycling?
> 
> Your either a troll or a complete pratt.


But I'm a well educated man who has travelled well.
My opinion is that horse riders are a pain in the arse.
That's all it is - my opinion.

Yours is different I'm sure.
I have a liking for brunettes - you maybe don't.

Be rather boring if we all had the same opinion.

Who's the pratt?


----------



## wait4me (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
> I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.
> 
> Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.
> ...


 
Oh dear what a sad attitude, and wrong re your "right"!!!
*Highway code 215*
Horse riders and horse-drawn vehicles. Be particularly careful of horse riders and horse-drawn vehicles especially when overtaking. Always pass wide and slowly. Horse riders are often children, so take extra care and remember riders may ride in double file when escorting a young or inexperienced horse or rider. Look out for horse riders’ and horse drivers’ signals and heed a request to slow down or stop. Take great care and treat all horses as a potential hazard; they can be unpredictable, despite the efforts of their rider/driver.
I also live in Lincs. and occasionally meet a Horse rider, always a polite greeting from and to me. Regarding warning of my approach--I ring my bell, the rider then knows someone is about to pass and they also have a fair clue that it's a cyclist. 
I'd rather have a smile and a chat than have a high blood pressure moment like "monsewer"
regards
_*w4m*_


----------



## GrasB (30 May 2012)

<tongue firmly placed in cheek>What annoys me about horse riders is they always make sure they catch me when I'm in the middle of an interval on a slight down hill slope so doing silly mph & hide behind a tightish corner</tongue firmly placed in cheek>

Seriously though, what is one supposed to do when they're ridding flat out & approach a horse at speed? From experience saying something the horse senseless, freewheeling scares the horse sense less, braking scares the horse senseless & carrying on scares the horse senseless.


----------



## HovR (30 May 2012)

GrasB said:


> Seriously though, what is one supposed to do when they're ridding flat out & approach a horse at speed?


 
This has happened to me before. I was riding down a very steep road on my slick'd up MTB, probably hitting over 40mph. A horse came around the corner 100 feet or so down the road. I just braked hard (disc brakes are awesome) and slowed right down, passing the rider slowly.

The horse was fine with it, so was the rider, so that's what I'd advise to do. Slowing down and approaching cautiously has to be better than bombing straight towards them at speed!


----------



## Linford (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Bugger! Wish I'd known that when I took my driving test in 1980
> 
> Good job I've got you to remind me, eh?
> I stand by what I said - horse riders are aggogant and selfless.


 
I have to say that if you weren't aware of this in the 32 years since you took your test, I am quite amazed you haven't had any accidents yet.
As a reminder, your license to use the roads is granted conditionally on the basis that you adhere to the laws regarding them.
The length of time you have spent on the roads is fairly irrelevant as it has obviously taught you little about how to behave when in the presence of vulnerable users who are legally entitled to be there - and were so long before your car, motorcycle or bicycle.
Are there any other nuggets you might care to share on other subjects as you obviously possess little more than an opinion on a subject you know nothing about ?


----------



## Linford (30 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1870329, member: 45"]Linf and brokenflipflop finally meet. This should be fun![/quote]

We did back in Feb, but he de registered after a few weeks of robust debate - funny that 

No bloody staying power some people  . They should look at the 100 page ding dongs we had back in the day before they offer an opinion in this place


----------



## Monsieur (30 May 2012)

Ha!
Just walked to shop and guess what - was overtaken by a horse of all things!!!
Funnily enough I knew the rider and by god she looked good in her vest and jodhpurs!
Still hate the things though.


----------



## GrasB (30 May 2012)

HovR said:


> This has happened to me before. I was riding down a very steep road on my slick'd up MTB, probably hitting over 40mph. A horse came around the corner 100 feet or so down the road. I just braked hard (disc brakes are awesome) and slowed right down, passing the rider slowly.


Might be down to the types of cycles I use in the UK, Bacchetta Giro 26 & Slyway Felix, but braking hard seems to cause problems as well


----------



## HovR (30 May 2012)

GrasB said:


> Might be down to the types of cycles I use in the UK, Bacchetta Giro 26 & Slyway Felix, but braking hard seems to cause problems as well


 
Nice bikes.  Always wanted to ride a recumbent.

From what I gather, a lot of horses are just scared of recumbents full-stop, so I'm not sure what the recommended course of action would be. I guess passing wide and slow at the riders discretion is the best you can do if coming from behind, and getting off to let it pass if travelling towards the horse from it's front.

Even if the horse is still scared, at least you made a large effort, and the rider can't really ask for more than that.


----------



## Recycler (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> - horse riders are aggogant and selfless.


 
I'm agog at that statement..


----------



## Linford (30 May 2012)

Recycler said:


> I'm agog at that statement..


 
Sounds a bit Welsh to me - what does it mean ?


----------



## GrasB (30 May 2012)

agog |əˈgäg|
adjective [ predic. ]
very eager or curious to hear or see something:_ I'm _*all agog *_to see London_ |_ New York is agog at the gossip_.
ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: from Old French* en gogues*, from *en ‘in’* + the plural of *gogue ‘fun.’*

I'm not quite sure that this is the meaning the OP intended.


----------



## Linford (30 May 2012)

GrasB said:


> agog |əˈgäg|
> adjective [ predic. ]
> very eager or curious to hear or see something:_ I'm _*all agog *_to see London_ |_ New York is agog at the gossip_.
> ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: from Old French* en gogues*, from *en ‘in’* + the plural of *gogue ‘fun.’*
> ...


 

He did say that they were 'selfless' as well which means in my book that he must think highly of them - I think he is just misunderstood....


----------



## Recycler (30 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry young man I've got no idea what on earth you are on about


 
for somebody who claims to be an educated man I'm surprised that you haven't been able to work it. It took me two minutes so, to save you the effort, I'll provide you with a translation.

He was saying that you are BrokenFlipFlop (the avatar of another individual who posted some idiotic views about horseriders) and I claim my five pounds

I hope that helps.


----------



## Linford (31 May 2012)

I hope he hasn't run off


----------



## 400bhp (31 May 2012)

Linford said:


> I hope he hasn't run off


 
Well, if he did I hope it was on the pavement and not in the road.


----------



## benb (31 May 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I get somewhat angry about the subject of horses on roads.
> I ride a cycle, a motorcycle and drive a car and I'm mightily p*****d off when I come across the arrogant horse riders I frequent around the roads of Lincolnshire.
> 
> Invariably the horses are scared of vehicles but, oh no, the pratts who decide its ''their right'' to ride a terrified animal on a road deserve all of the abuse they get. Horses belong in fields and stables. They are pets just like dogs, cats etc etc. I wouldn't take my dog on a busy road even though its my ''right''.
> ...


 
Either this is a finely crafted piece of satire, or you're a selfish idiot.


----------



## wait4me (1 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well, if he did I hope it was on the pavement and not in the road.


 
No. The other way round---and with a horse about to run over him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Jun 2012)

Had one of the very few negative experiences with a horse and rider yesterday,
Approached silently from behind and gave a call from 30 yards away,
"Watch out behind."............as I usually do.
Saw the rider's head twist slightly, so I assumed she'd heard me. I therefore closed the gap and gave them as wide a berth as is possible on a narrow country lane.
Unfortunately, as I drew adjacent to them, the horse started bucking violently, with the rider clinging on for grim death. I stopped and backed off.
The horse was eventually brought under control, but the rider then decided to vent her spleen at me, I think I learned a few new words.
No point in arguing or reasoning with her, so I just said,
"Sorry, I can't see which of you is swearing at me, as you both look the same."
And rode off.


----------



## Recycler (5 Jun 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> "Sorry, I can't see which of you is swearing at me, as you both look the same."


 
I like it but maybe, just maybe, she was talking to the horse?

Nah. I didn't think so.


----------

